# Guess the topping on this potato



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Ate at a good deli last night. I had a gigantic Reuben. We eyed this potato but knew it looked like a meal in itself.

I thought it had baked beans on top. Daughter guessed chili. I guess my potatoes have been practically naked compared to this. (Woolley I expect you to know this)










it’s loaded with brisket!


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

🤤🤤🤤


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> Ate at a good deli last night. I had a gigantic Reuben. We eyed this potato but knew it looked like a meal in itself.
> 
> I thought it had baked beans on top. Daughter guessed chili. I guess my potatoes have been practically naked compared to this. (Woolley I expect you to know this)
> 
> ...


I've never seen a baked potato like that. I bet it good. Good brisket is like bacon, makes everything better.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Startingover said:


> Ate at a good deli last night. I had a gigantic Reuben. We eyed this potato but knew it looked like a meal in itself.
> 
> I thought it had baked beans on top. Daughter guessed chili. I guess my potatoes have been practically naked compared to this. (Woolley I expect you to know this)
> 
> ...


Gawd: I ain't seen one of those since I left Texas in 67.

Yeah, it's a meal in itself.

Carbs, protein, fat, veggies, and dairy.

ED


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

We like BBQ baked potato with sour cream, cheese, butter, chives and bacon. Now I am hungry. lol


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Now I don't feel so guilty. Order a nice steak and baked potato with extra butter and sour cream. End up taking the steak home as i spent the entire meal dissecting and devouring that monster potato.

But mine fell far short of yours so I will need to experiment and look forward to doing so.
Thanks
Bud


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I think it’s chili and cheese on top.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Next time I cook brisket I’m trying this. Wish I kept mothers meat grinder that you fasten on edge of table. If I sharpen my butcher knife I can probably mince it.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Startingover said:


> Next time I cook brisket I’m trying this. Wish I kept mothers meat grinder that you fasten on edge of table. If I sharpen my butcher knife I can probably mince it.



Rae: Check this out, might be an addition to your "TOOLS".

ZOKOP 300W 2L Easy Use Electric Meat Grinder Kitchen Food Mincer Stainless Steel | eBay

ED


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> Rae: Check this out, might be an addition to your "TOOLS".
> 
> ZOKOP 300W 2L Easy Use Electric Meat Grinder Kitchen Food Mincer Stainless Steel | eBay
> 
> ED


Thanks Ed, you find clever things. If I had that I could also make ham salad which I used to like.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Looks like something a billy goat coughed up.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I am offended by all the potato talk.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Old Thomas said:


> Looks like something a billy goat coughed up.


Eeew. Now I need to get that imagine out of my head.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

chandler48 said:


> I am offended by all the potato talk.


I got your drift but we can't talk about that here, but I am with you on that subject.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

BigJim said:


> I got your drift but we can't talk about that here, but I am with you on that subject.


I don’t get it?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Startingover said:


> I don’t get it?


It’s a joke ... it’s aimed at the easily offended peeps, that get offended over everything. Actually, there are probably some peeps that would be offended by a stuffed potato! LOL


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> It’s a joke ... it’s aimed at the easily offended peeps, that get offended over everything.


The perpetually offended. I think I've got them all gumped.


----------

